# Wooo.. got my h4 hylo:D



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

too bad i hafta wait till tonight to install these


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

I'm commin down for a photoshoot! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Glad to see it arrived. Notice how fast autolamps works when you don't fax them BLANK SHEETS of paper


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

nicey nice


----------



## MKippen (Nov 6, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]








too bad i hafta wait till tonight to install these





















[HR][/HR]​SWWWEEEET MAN, finally got here http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif cant wait to see them, i wann help you put them in tonight?


[Modified by theflygtiguy, 10:39 AM 9-12-2002]


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (theflygtiguy)*

Gaki don't you have vento e-codes???








Did you buy new headlights or are you putting them in the e-codes???


[Modified by vento 95 GL, 1:26 AM 9-13-2002]


----------



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Hi GAKI,
I am impatient to see the result of true H4 HID.
I'll se the HI and the LO beam working!!
*Good kuck for installation.* 
Claudy.


----------



## showdown (Jul 28, 2002)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Sorry, it was well on :
*GOOD LUCK FOR INSTALLATION* .
Claudy.


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (showdown)*

mmmmmmmmm hylows can't wait to see them installed


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]mmmmmmmmm hylows can't wait to see them installed














[HR][/HR]​lol


----------



## Deception (Oct 5, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Deception)*

TTT... After Pics yet?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (robin_lantigua)*

http://users.tunerswanted.org/displayauto.php?user=Gaki#
Look at the pics at the bottom of the page.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

saw the pics....like the wall shot. Looks like you aimed them down a bit...
smart move! And you'll still get a crapload of light on the ground in front of you too.
Enjoy!
later,


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (nater)*

Man it is freeking bright!!!














i know what to get now







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Man I can't believe it


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (vento 95 GL)*

Hey vento 95 GL that is a halogen high beam pic. No HID high beam pic yet


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (vento 95 GL)*

Ecodes with halogens, Lowbeam








Ecodes with halogens, Highbeam








Ecodes with HID, Lowbeam








Ecodes with HID, Highbeam








I have them aimed down a bit for now.. but I had them cranked higher for the first two pics.

[Modified by Gaki, 3:27 AM 9-14-2002]


[Modified by Gaki, 2:08 AM 9-17-2002]


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Don’t know if it just me.. but the halogen low And high looks more evenly spread.
The HIDS Looks A LOT Brighter but as you said .. they are aimed to low.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (robin_lantigua)*

Yea, I noticed that too. That the halogen looked more uniform.
HID looked a bit "splotchy". Don't know if that is due to aiming or just the fate
of an HID setup in a Halogen housing...
Looks good either way. At least you've got a nice cutoff!!! 
Keep an eye on that right side...
Congrats!
Later,









quote:[HR][/HR]Don’t know if it just me.. but the halogen low And high looks more evenly spread.
The HIDS Looks A LOT Brighter but as you said .. they are aimed to low.[HR][/HR]​


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (nater)*

I think that haologens produced more light on the road. 
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif for the retrofit in these particular headlights


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Bora20)*

The road is not helping either. If you guys look at the shoulder line on the road
it looks like it has a lot of waives. Since the HID is more clear
the lights reflects more on the bumps and it creates more shadow areas.
I think a better road will do more justice to the kit. … 
The only thing I found weird is the high beam… looks is in one Spot. This may caused by bad aiming. Because there is no much light on the left.. 
Another thing that is not helping the pics is that they were taken on the shoulder and a lot of the useful light is going to the grass area.
If you take the pics on the road they will look a lot better. Also make sure you have your
head lamps aimed correctly. 








... I wonder who may have the kit on Jetta E-codes?


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (robin_lantigua)*

Road waves or not, there is still more light on the raod with the halogens.
It may get better once the lights are properly aimed, but I wouldn't be happy with the results to far.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Bora20)*

I'm sure it just needs some aiming.
The ecodes are a different light. The lens is "fluted" and is most of the reason why the output is the way it is.
If it were a clear front lens with a reflector (like MK4-looks) it would be a lot better.
Enjoy your HID's!!!
Later,


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (nater)*

it def gives you the look you are looking for...just not as much the performance that is inherent in HID's.
There are better setups for HID's. But look, you only learn by experience.
If you are like me you will try everything and then FINALLY go to OEM hid's.








Not the most cost-effective way but the best way to learn!!!
That's why nothing replaces OEM HID!!!!








Later,


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (nater)*

Yeah these headlights are gonna need some aiming. That was the initial trial run after I got them installed. My pass headlight was also misaligned.. and the drivers side HID shield was also off. 
Ill aim them and take more pics soon enough.


----------



## nater (Apr 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

doesn't matter. I say congrats on the new addition..I remember when I first installed my HID's. I was outta my mind!!!
Later,


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]Yeah these headlights are gonna need some aiming. That was the initial trial run after I got them installed. My pass headlight was also misaligned.. and the drivers side HID shield was also off. 
Ill aim them and take more pics soon enough.[HR][/HR]​so then what are you waiting for !!!







align them I want to see the real result.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I have to say that I agree with the other guy above. I prefer the beam pattern of the halogen vento lights. It's already terrific for the light output. I would throw in some 100w high, 80w low super white bulbs like PIAA or the hella's. I think if I remember correctly, you have to upgrade the wiring for that kind of wattage , right???
I think that's what i'll do when i'll get ecodes unless you align your lights and see a better result







but kidding aside it looks hot Gaki. congrats on your new purchase http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (vento 95 GL)*

well I have a buddy right here in this room with me thatll vouch saying that my HIDs are a hell of a lot brighter/nicer/more uniform after I aimed them up.


----------



## Bora20 (Feb 13, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Is that your "little buddy" Gak? Because he will always agree with you


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well I have a buddy right here in this room with me thatll vouch saying that my HIDs are a hell of a lot brighter/nicer/more uniform after I aimed them up.[HR][/HR]​well take some pics and prove us wrong


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well I have a buddy right here in this room with me thatll vouch saying that my HIDs are a hell of a lot brighter/nicer/more uniform after I aimed them up.[HR][/HR]​Dude I couldn't even WALK let alone vouch for them then. But I will now



































(jager)





















(jager)


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]well I have a buddy right here in this room with me thatll vouch saying that my HIDs are a hell of a lot brighter/nicer/more uniform after I aimed them up.
Dude I couldn't even WALK let alone vouch for them then. But I will now




































(jager)





















(jager)





















[HR][/HR]​LOL.. THAT WAS BEFORE THE PARTY PUNK!!!


----------



## GS Audio (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Congrats!! Another happy HID dubber!!!!


----------



## turboit (Oct 4, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (gsantelli)*

HID hylo's??? So they now have HID kits with both a high and low beam? Where in the blue hell can I get these!!!








-----edit----- never mind I actually scrolled to the bottom of the page











[Modified by turboit, 6:59 PM 9-16-2002]


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (turboit)*

quote:[HR][/HR]HID hylo's??? So they now have HID kits with both a high and low beam? Where in the blue hell can I get these!!!








-----edit----- never mind I actually scrolled to the bottom of the page









[Modified by turboit, 6:59 PM 9-16-2002][HR][/HR]​Haha. Yeah they were pretty darn easy to install actually. if you goto http://www.autolamps-online.com/gasdischarge/Hylow lamp.htm you can find all you need to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

yo Gaki !! I would like to see some new pics with the lights aligned please!!!


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (vento 95 GL)*

quote:[HR][/HR]yo Gaki !! I would like to see some new pics with the lights aligned please!!!







[HR][/HR]​hot off the press 5 mins ago
low








high








yeah im not about to go outside without anyone watching my back..


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

Now we are taking!!!...


----------



## SiDeeFung (May 16, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (robin_lantigua)*

I thought e-codes were supposed to go off to the side more...
Well, nice anyways...good distance and cutoff! Is that 4100k? If so, you got any front-on pics?


----------



## weedeater1 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (SiDeeFung)*

Could you take some from about 50-100ft from a white wall?
how does the bulb and wiring fit inside the ecode shell?


----------



## germanrox (Mar 30, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (weedeater1)*

it fits inside just like a regular H4 bulb. It is just a bit larger and more difficult to get the metal clip that holds the bulb in, because it is a bit larger thats all. Still easy if ya got 2ppl.


----------



## 98silverGTIVR6 (Jul 24, 2001)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

quote:[HR][/HR]it fits inside just like a regular H4 bulb. It is just a bit larger and more difficult to get the metal clip that holds the bulb in, because it is a bit larger thats all. Still easy if ya got 2ppl.[HR][/HR]​Your just a rookie sean


----------



## weedeater1 (Mar 22, 2002)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

Then where do you mount the ballast? If it's outside the light housing, does the wire kit use the exising connector or do you have to supply a hole for the larger gauge wire?


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (weedeater1)*

So.. How is the kit performing... ?
Are you getting flashed?


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (robin_lantigua)*

quote:[HR][/HR]So.. How is the kit performing... ?
Are you getting flashed?







[HR][/HR]​
what he said. can u give us an update on the lights?? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gaki (Oct 15, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (vento 95 GL)*

Yeah.. as you guys see on the bottom pic above.. the highbeams are aimed waaaay to the left. This was because the passanger side headlight was broken. I pulled apart the headlight and saw that one of the 3 pegs holding the reflector in place was detached. I reattached this peg and aimed the headlight towards the right.. Viola.. no more flashing.
Ill try to get pics up soon... dont know how soon yet. Keep bugging me.


----------



## vento 95 GL (May 25, 1999)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (Gaki)*

we want pics , we want pics!!!!!!














sounds cool Gaki. keep it up.


----------



## robin_lantigua (May 10, 2000)

*Re: Wooo.. got my h4 hylo (germanrox)*

your bulb looks like this?
















This from http://www.ap-japan.com/hylow.htm




[Modified by robin_lantigua, 4:49 PM 10-29-2002]


----------

